# Are you supposed to tip the installer?



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

I gave him $10, but my lady friend just told me that she NEVER tips the Comcast guy when he installs stuff, and she tips like CRAZY at restaurants even 50% sometimes, but usually 30%.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Did he earn a tip then give it to him.


----------



## HuggieBear (Nov 17, 2006)

I gave them some ice tea. It was hot in that attic and they were drenched.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

HuggieBear said:


> I gave them some ice tea. It was hot in that attic and they were drenched.


I gave my last installer about $40 to run two extra coax lines for me plus I gave him some several bottles of cold water. My first installer had an easy job. He just used the existing coax lines. I think I gave him $10 after he mounted my Dish.

The cable guy probably just switches a box out. I wouldn't tip him either. I only tip when they have to climb on ladders, drill holes, etc.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I am an installer and do not get tipped often but when I do I make sure that the customer gets special attention if they need a service call later. I find that people from Chicago are most likely to tip. If an installer does extra and does not charge for it ( use ladders over 15 feet, hook up extra tv's, connect sound equipment) then a tip would be nice. Most installers appreciate having everything ready so that they have easy access to TV's. This is as good as a tip to me.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't encourage the installer!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jack White said:


> Are you supposed to tip the installer?


No. Unless asked to, you shouldn't even touch his ladder.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> No. Unless asked to, you shouldn't even touch his ladder.


I love it...had to read it twice, but made my day! :lol:


----------



## exegesis48 (Aug 8, 2007)

Heh, that made me laugh out loud as well.

But as far as tipping goes, i don't think there should EVER be a set in stone tip, i think it defeats the purpose of tipping. If someone gives you good service, then they deserve to be tipped. I can't stand it when i get bad service at a restaurant and people act like i'm the most horrible person in the world for with holding a tip. If the restaurant is slammed and they are struggling to keep on top of things, then i can understand, but if it's a normal day and you can't be bothered to come to my table to refill my glass, you can forget about your tip.

If your installer went out of his way to make sure that you were happy with what you were getting, and heck, even if they didn't say a word to you, but their effort shows through in their quality of work, they deserve a tip!

My first Dish Installer was a really nice guy, but I had to get another couple installers to come out the next day because he didn't do a very good job. The installers that came out to fix his shoddy work got things working right, but it was obvious they just did the bare minimum, so to be honest, i never considered tipping any of them.

My rule of thumb is that if someone's performance causes me to actually consciously think about tipping them, then they deserve it. I shouldn't have to think about it or remember to do it, their hard work and performance should remind me to do it.


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

They are contractors so it may be ok. I helped the installer by running the coax in my attic. I bet I shaved 1.5 hours off his job. He showed up at 8:30 p.m. and left at 12:30 a.m.. It could have been 2 a.m.


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

I would never tip an installer. The thought never even crossed my mind. I do however do what I can to make the installation process as smooth as possible for them. I'll move furniture, give them something to drink, hold the ladder or whatever. I would never tip someone for simply doing their job. Most of them never even do a good job and they never clean up after the mess they cause. When they drill holes, they don't vaccum or anything. That pisses me off.

Hey, how come there aren't any female installers? I may consider tipping if women were doing the job.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had a new washer and dryer delivered today and tipped the guys who dropped them off. They did everything they were supposed to do, deliver, unbox and drop in the laundry room of the house. It was a hot day (afterall it's Florida) and they worked hard (for the 1/2 hour they were here). All I had in cash was $12 which I gladly gave to them because they saved me a ton of work and effort. I would do the same if I ever used a satellite installer (even though I never would use one, having installed a few hundred myself).


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

idlehands said:


> I would never tip an installer. The thought never even crossed my mind. I do however do what I can to make the installation process as smooth as possible for them. I'll move furniture, give them something to drink, hold the ladder or whatever. I would never tip someone for simply doing their job. Most of them never even do a good job and they never clean up after the mess they cause. When they drill holes, they don't vaccum or anything. That pisses me off.
> 
> Hey, how come there aren't any female installers? I may consider tipping if women were doing the job.


You expect us to carry around a vacuum(spell check is your friend) cleaner? I am not the main man but I have been in the business for almost 16 years,in that time I have never been asked to clean up before I left.I hope that was said in jest,because it was asinine.

I have gotten tips as large as $50 BECAUSE I do my job well.The C-Band days were so much better,because a-holes didn't expect the world for free and expect it yesterday.


----------



## MadMatt2024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Honestly, I would feel unprofessional if I had to drill holes in someone else's house and didn't clean up after myself. Our DISH installer didn't clean up, he didn't even seal the holes he drilled or ground the dish. Vary unprofessional but the system works. It would bother me to leave an install of anything in that condition. If he did a great job and went out of his way to do it then he deserves a tip.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Weird thing. Working in South Florida, I'd get tipped 5-6 jobs out of every 10 that I did. $10,$20, etc. Working in North Carolina, I've been tipped 3 jobs out of my first 210 jobs. Times must be tough in the Carolinas. But I do get lots of sweet tea. :icon_cool


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

MadMatt2024 said:


> Honestly, I would feel unprofessional if I had to drill holes in someone else's house and didn't clean up after myself. Our DISH installer didn't clean up, he didn't even seal the holes he drilled or ground the dish. Vary unprofessional but the system works. It would bother me to leave an install of anything in that condition. If he did a great job and went out of his way to do it then he deserves a tip.


Let me ask you this...if you made $25-30 for the install would you do anything other than the basic install?As I explained in another thread I make much more.but maybe he didn't.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

allargon said:


> I gave my last installer about $40 to run two extra coax lines for me plus I gave him some several bottles of cold water. My first installer had an easy job. He just used the existing coax lines. I think I gave him $10 after he mounted my Dish.
> 
> The cable guy probably just switches a box out. I wouldn't tip him either. I only tip when they have to climb on ladders, drill holes, etc.


The last cable installer i had gave me about 10 ft worth of cable with no cable ends, a basic trap that was on my cable line and an extra power cord for my cable box.

Needless to say he didn't get a tip but i did let him use my restroom when he asked, i could of said no but i don't have anything worth stealing.

Makes me feel guilty, i didn't tip the dish installer and he did a decent job however it cost me $20 for the unprofessional cable install (leaving junk at my house) and i have to call and request another DVR unit from them because everything i record freezes.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Satpro92 said:


> You expect us to carry around a vacuum(spell check is your friend) cleaner? I am not the main man but I have been in the business for almost 16 years,in that time I have never been asked to clean up before I left.I hope that was said in jest,because it was asinine. ...


Nah. Just leave the mess. The Maid will get it.

*Any* professional tradesman maintains a clean worksite and leaves it at least as clean as he/she found it.

The notion that you find such a concept "asinine" is quite, well, 'revealing.'


----------



## MadMatt2024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Satpro92 said:


> Let me ask you this...if you made $25-30 for the install would you do anything other than the basic install?As I explained in another thread I make much more.but maybe he didn't.


Probably not but I would at least seal around the cables that I installed with no drip loop and clean up the shavings. Both of those together take less then 10 minutes.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Nah. Just leave the mess. The Maid will get it.
> 
> *Any* professional tradesman maintains a clean worksite and leaves it at least as clean as he/she found it.
> 
> The notion that you find such a concept "asinine" is quite, well, 'revealing.'


Agreed! Its about being professional. If you are a professional you will look and act professionally, which would include be courteous and clean while doing your job. If you don't like your job and cleaning up after yourself, do something else. I don't tip people who aren't paid based on the expectation of tips as part of their income. Installers aren't paid by Dish with the expectation that they will receive a good portion of their income from tips (like waiters). But if someone really went beyond the call of duty and did something really not part of the job I might give them something, but I never have cash around, so thats probabaly a moot point. But I offer water and use of the bathroom if they are here for longer than a few minutes. And I try to give them all the relevant information on what is needed or what is wrong etc... (unfortunately it seems I know more about the problems than they do).


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

Satpro92 said:


> You expect us to carry around a vacuum(spell check is your friend) cleaner? I am not the main man but I have been in the business for almost 16 years,in that time I have never been asked to clean up before I left.I hope that was said in jest,because it was asinine.
> 
> I have gotten tips as large as $50 BECAUSE I do my job well.The C-Band days were so much better,because a-holes didn't expect the world for free and expect it yesterday.


LOL, I think people have vaccums in their homes. Nobody expects an installer to carry one but we do expect them to clean up any mess they cause.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Nah. Just leave the mess. The Maid will get it.
> 
> *Any* professional tradesman maintains a clean worksite and leaves it at least as clean as he/she found it.
> 
> The notion that you find such a concept "asinine" is quite, well, 'revealing.'


mutually exclusive terms ... professional ... tradesmen

tradesmen do .... professionals complain


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

when i worked for charter for a couple of months( never used there cable ) we were told never to except tips or use the customers bathroom.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

I work for Circuit City and did a install in a customers house and was also told by my manger to not except tips or use the customers bathroom. Now of course the lady didn't get us a tip but if she had I would have gladly taken it.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

I wasn't around when the original install was done, but I was when I had my 622 hooked up. He did have to go on the roof and install a second dish and replaced the fittings. I didn't feel the need to tip him, but I did treat him like a guest in my home. It wasn't too warm (around 76), but I made sure that I had cold bottled water if he wanted it, had some chips and salsa out too. I guess when it came down to it I didn't feel like I needed to tip for his service, but I've always been one to treat people like they are a guest, even if they are doing work on something. Oh, and he did take the beer that I offered him after the install and watched some HD programming for a few. Anyways, just wanted to share.


----------



## SnoopyToeTag (Aug 14, 2007)

I had an install done on Saturday morning, and was pondering whether or not I should tip the installer. The guy that came to our house seemed competent and professional. He was very deliberate, and insisted that everything had to be done per his checklist. He changed out all of the type F connectors on the ends of my RG-6 coax (I have structured wiring in my house), even though there was absolutely nothing wrong with the connectors that were already there. At the end of the install, I offered him a $20 tip, but he refused to accept it.


----------



## raylock (Feb 4, 2006)

Sometimes you get installers that seem out of the ordinary. I called Dish because I wanted to get all of the available NY channels which would require getting 61.5. The installer came and walked around the house, pointed at the trees and said sorry. Spent at least five minutes at my house. I then called to complain that the origional dish installation had not been grounded. Dish sent a tech who ran a ground but didn't want to go to the extra effort of connecting it to the house ground. I complained about that and Dish sent a "quality assurance" guy to the house. This guy was in a completely different league. First, he completely re-did all of the grounding (and did it in accordance with the code). I then asked if he thought it was possible to get a signal from Sat 129 since I couldn't get 61.5 (NJ is outside of the 129 footprint). He assembled a dish and with some test equipment tried to get a 129 signal. When that didn't work, he got on the roof and explored several possibilities for getting 61.5 (despite the trees which the first guy had just pointed at) and found a hole that worked. He installed the dish there and waalaa I then had all of the NY channels and the ability to get NY locals in HD. All in all, he spent about three hours with me just trouble shooting and exploring. I gave this guy $100 which was probably less than he deserved. All of the others got zip. These guys all worked for Dish. 

My tipping story

Ray


----------



## OhioTech (Aug 20, 2007)

Vacuum ? thats funny.. I would never do that. But I do clean up everything than I disturb and leave it exactly as I found it - the shavings + a Sat Dish.. I do excellent work and I take pride in doing a good job and going the extra distance for alot of my customers depending on my mood and work schedule but I have never received a tip lots of bathroom uses and drink offers but I live in a really cheap ohio town


----------



## Satpro92 (Jan 30, 2005)

idlehands said:


> LOL, I think people have vaccums in their homes. Nobody expects an installer to carry one but we do expect them to clean up any mess they cause.


So you are saying that ,you know the poor slob that just installed your new 4 room satellite system is making as little as $25 and you will drag out the VACUUM(again spell check,people)and EXPECT him to clean it up?


----------



## ndcart (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I had my 722 installed on Saturday, which involved a sat dish upgrade. He cleaned up a bunch of crappy wiring from previous installers and actually grounded it. I was very impressed and he was very friendly. So at the end, I felt obligated and tipped him, even though I have never tipped and installer before. Initially he hesitated, but I talked him into it. I felt very good about the whole thing. He left, and that night I started losing my HD channels. Guess he didn't align it right cause I have a horrible signal and lose them about every hour. Guess that's what I get for tipping huh? :grin:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

SnoopyToeTag said:


> He changed out all of the type F connectors on the ends of my RG-6 coax (I have structured wiring in my house), even though there was absolutely nothing wrong with the connectors that were already there.


I hope with Snap-n-Seal compression connectors. I *love* those.



Satpro92 said:


> So you are saying that ,you know the poor slob that just installed your new 4 room satellite system is making as little as $25 and you will drag out the VACUUM(again spell check,people)and EXPECT him to clean it up?


I certainly would.

When the installer leaves, the house should be *exactly* as it was when he arrived except with the addition of new satellite boxes and a new antenna, properly wired *and grounded*.

Alas, too many just throw up the dish, run wires without drip loops directly into the house (assuring rain will follow if the silicone fails) and if they run anything through interior walls leave piles of drywall dust.

I'm sorry they're paid so poorly, but if they don't clean up they're *not* doing the job they're *supposed* to, IMHO.

That's why _my_ Dish 500 was a self-install.


----------



## OhioTech (Aug 20, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> I hope with Snap-n-Seal compression connectors. I *love* those.
> I'm sorry they're paid so poorly, but if they don't clean up they're *not* doing the job they're *supposed* to, IMHO.
> 
> That's why _my_ Dish 500 was a self-install.


Actually we are not required to vacuum drywall dust, move anything in the house, furniture , boxes, etc.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

OhioTech said:


> Actually we are not required to vacuum drywall dust, move anything in the house, furniture , boxes, etc.


Fair enough.


----------

